# Seaboard Coast Line/ L & N / Family Lines System



## hoscale37

Does anyone have any good resources for Seaboard System/ L & N / Family Lines System at all? 

I've found a limited amount of online information because the organization of it all was only around for 3-4 years in the mid 1980s before it was dissolved into CSX....

And I know from my limited reading that Family Line System wasn't an actual railway, but more of just a name that included the lineage of the Louisville and Nashville....

As quirky as it may sound- after going to the train show in Cincinnati this weekend, I picked up a Family Lines System engine for my layout. Honestly, the paint scheme that was used for Family Lines System/Seaboard System is one that I have grown to like... Call me strange...

Can anyone provide some insight or good online sources of material?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

I do have a fetish for the Family Line Scheme! It was Chessie, the L&N and SCL/SS that eventually led to CSX in the 80's. It's kinda like the Conrail split of the 90's. They weren't merged, just shared some lines and equipment. I knew someone that worked for Seaboard System prior to CSX forming and was a crew member on the caboose. Never seen a model railroad having these roadnames, I wanna see it!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Try this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seaboard_System


----------



## hoscale37

*Seaboard*



THE TYCO MAN said:


> I do have a fetish for the Family Line Scheme! It was Chessie, the L&N and SCL/SS that eventually led to CSX in the 80's. It's kinda like the Conrail split of the 90's. They weren't merged, just shared some lines and equipment. I knew someone that worked for Seaboard System prior to CSX forming and was a crew member on the caboose. Never seen a model railroad having these roadnames, I wanna see it!


 Well, I guess once my layout is up- you'll be able to see my family lines engine  

My layout, when it is complete is going to have CSX, Norfolk Southern, Family Lines, and some Chessie System on it... a bit of a mish-mash but it now is essentially all under the CSX and Norfolk Southern names as it is anyway. I do have a few conrail pieces of rolling stock as well.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Can't wait! CSXT does own one SD40-2 thats still a SD40-2 road engine in SS colors. Just has a patch over the numbers.


----------



## Conductorjoe

Using your favorite search engine you can find info on any Railroad.
Heres a few for ya I just found with a quick search.

http://appalachianrailroadmodeling.com/seaboardphotos.html


http://www.thedieselshop.us/SBD.HTML


http://hawkinsrails.net/mainlines/sbd/sbd.htm


http://www.american-rails.com/family-lines-system.html


http://www.railga.com/familyln.html


----------



## hoscale37

*Seaboard*

Tycoman- Here you go... the Engine I bought yesterday at the Train Show. Runs great in both directions. 

Joe- thank you for those links. Hadn't gotten that far yet.


----------



## Conductorjoe

Yw :thumbsup:


----------

